# replacing outlet with 3 white/3 black wires



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you know why it stopped working?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Connect all three black and fourth short black wire(pigtail) with a wire nut. Then connect the pigtail to the gold screw. Do the same with the white wires only connect to the silver screw.
Or
Buy receptacles with back wire connectors. Those are the ones with a flat plate that clamps down on th wire when tightened. You can put two wires under each clamp, one on each side of the screw.


----------



## gpet573 (May 29, 2008)

no - my cheap tester says "open neutral" and from reading through posts, i've been told that since I have an outlet that had the wires 'plug' into the back, a common fix is moving them to the side screws.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd suggest you tie all three phase conductors and all three neutrals together with two wire nuts (separately of course), and pigtail from each nut to the receptacle with one wire. 

Then check to see if it still reads open neutral.


----------

